# Pretty pink eyes



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

As some of you know, I have a baby half-Satinette, little Toto, who has pink eyes. I have never seen or had a pigeon or dove with pink eyes, and am wondering if anyone else has one. Maybe it's a Satinette trait? He's not albino as he's not white. He can see just fine (I'm sure that's just a myth anyway about eyesight being connected to color). His eyes are a light pink color. Anyone have one like this or know anything about it?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Maryjane, How old is this bird? Well I think you may have what Dr.Hollander called a pink eyed dilute which is a recessive mutation this factor is not a sex-linked factor,and the eyes are like those of an albino. Both albinos and pink-eyed -dilute pigeons are visually handicapped, and fly erratically. This information comes fron the book THE PIGEON by Wendell Levi. Look at it this way what better place could this bird been hatched then with you. ....GEORGE


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Don't worry, I had a feral with pink eyes once!  

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1123439907046182405uTNfFt

Suz.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Poulette said:


> Don't worry, I had a feral with pink eyes once!
> 
> http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1123439907046182405uTNfFt
> 
> Suz.


Now THAT is a pink eye! I've never seen a pigeon with eyes that pink!  
I'm sure all the other ferals were jealous of those pretty eyes


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes, and now that this pigeon has recovered health and is back with feral friends I can recognise him with his eyes when I feed the flock  

Suz.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, that's good to know, thanks everyone. George, I'm glad to know he may have a bit of a sight problem (I guess that's not a myth after all!). It may explain why he has a harder time picking up seeds, and also hopping back into his cage. That is sure a pretty feral! Toto's eyes are lighter colored than that but pretty much the same otherwise. Thanks again for the input.


----------

